# Siemens Logo Timer Einstellbar



## airspacechief (4 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am verzweifeln... Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einen einstellbaren Timer in mein Programm einzufügen. Dafür brauche ich folgende Eigenschaften:

Mit den Pfeiltasten (Oben+ unten- Seknunden // Links- und Rechts+ in 0.05 Sekunden) auf dem TD Display sollte der Timer einstellbar sein.

Hätte jemand eine Idee, wie sowas umgesetzt werden könnte?

Viele Grüsse
Yannick


----------



## hucki (4 Mai 2014)

So in etwa:





Ich hoffe, es ist für Dich selbsterklärend. Sonst einfach fragen.


----------



## airspacechief (4 Mai 2014)

Ja perfekt!

Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Analogen Funktionen, desshalb wäre ich da nie drauf gekommen, mit meinem Digitalen Basiswissen ;-)

Danke vielmals und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## hucki (4 Mai 2014)

airspacechief schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Analogen Funktionen, desshalb wäre ich da nie drauf gekommen, mit meinem Digitalen Basiswissen ;-)


Das Analoge beschränkt sich doch auf etwas Mathematik!? Das bekommt man bestimmt auch mit digitalem Basiswissen hin.


----------

